# Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

Here's the project we've been working on ... 3.2l, manual transmission off a R32, Low Compression JE pistons, Crower Rods, GT4088R and so on...








































































N/A engine in for the break in!








And a quick fit test of the PPi body kit!








That's it for now!!


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

you owe me a new keyboard.electronics and drool dont mix well.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (Maverick1.8t)*

why such a small turbo








i bet all that you did is still less than a hpa kit. 
so what is the hp goal? im guessing around 700-750awhp.


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*You were doing so good until that last picture. Why ruin a good thing. *

Just my opinion, I know others like the fishmouth.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: You were doing so good until that last picture. Why ruin a good thing.  (TT_Nuge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT_Nuge* »_Just my opinion, I know others like the fishmouth.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

maybe he doesnt like the PPI bumper, but i'm ALL for anything that gets rid of canadian tumors


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_maybe he doesnt like the PPI bumper, but i'm ALL for anything that gets rid of canadian tumors









Yeah that's what I think too.


----------



## adminisTerTurbo (Jan 25, 2007)

sleeper!


----------



## pocketrocket.ca (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow! I'm jealous!


----------



## 97jetta2.8 (Oct 6, 2004)

NICE


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

I love it.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (exboy99)*

looks like a great balanced package!


----------



## TT_Nuge (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_maybe he doesnt like the PPI bumper, but i'm ALL for anything that gets rid of canadian tumors









Correct, I'd AMLOST prefer the tumors over the PPI but not quite. I just can't stand that large grille opening on the TT. It looks OK on some of the bigger Audi cars but just looks out of place to me on the TT. The OEM 3.2 bumper would look so much better and retain a more sleeper look.
But thats just my opinion and why I went that route on my Stg 3 TT. 
I love the 3.2, turbo and 6 speed combo though and look forward to future updates!!
Trent


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

more details....car looks great!


----------



## sTTillfly (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (TT_Nuge)*

I agree, I would've kept the OEM, keep it stealth. Still an awesome project. What's the HP goal?


----------



## VW905 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (sTTillfly)*

anyone have a link to the ppi kit?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VW905)*

Every time iI see polished engine parts,the cars end up being show queens/dyno queens/garaged queens......please tell us you will actually drag race this ride........


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

mmmm........
damn i gotta change my boxers


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Every time iI see polished engine parts,the cars end up being show queens/dyno queens/garaged queens......please tell us you will actually drag race this ride........









im sure this one is none of the above... Formulanerd


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Every time iI see polished engine parts,the cars end up being show queens/dyno queens/garaged queens......please tell us you will actually drag race this ride........









The car will be driven don't worry, this is to show what we can do and we'll drive around with it for sure. The car will be driven from Montreal to NJ for waterfest and then to Ocean City, MD in september to H2O and plenty right here in Montreal








The HP goal is 550-600AWHP.
Castro


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

haha can i buy your old bumper? i cracked mine








cool car though!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (pythiasjt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pythiasjt* »_haha can i buy your old bumper? i cracked mine








cool car though!! 

For sure PM me an offer.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
im sure this one is none of the above... Formulanerd


never been to a show, hasnt seen a dyno in its current configuration, and is only sitting in the garage until the truck is sold


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (VW905)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW905* »_anyone have a link to the ppi kit?

You can get the PPI off of http://www.GMPperformance.com
They have a lot of stuff on that site for pretty much anything european. motor/interior/exterior


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

bumpin for a update! please.


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (groverone)*

this post needs an update BADLY


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (Euphoria)*

: drool :
what are you guys gonna do about drive train at those power levels? Building gears, axles? what about management for the awd?


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (chaugner)*

a built turbo VR.... it's sexy.
not sure how it'll handle having
seen ciips of boosted VR's and 
they're sic.... I think the Haldex
is a big improvement.
I'm thinkin of Patatrons VR turbo
bunny..... it's just CRAZY, when
you consider the weight to HP
numbers I'm not sure if you
can build a TT that'll be close
consdidering how heavy our cars are.
This TT is DEAD sexy and I can't wait
to see it at waterfest this coming season.
would you dare auto x it there?








maybe even run it down the 1/4 mile?
it can't really do a burn out in the 
burnout contest but they should give
the AWD's a play area to do donuts
so they can show off too.


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

that's a pretty big hair dryer!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (texboy99)*

Here's an update :
The car was running n/a for the break in, it was done with it on friday.
Here's what was done so far.
Obviously the cold side of the turbo is not flipped to the right place yet.
















Not sure yet if the car will be at WF since the owner of the car is expecting a kid around that time, but we might bring it without him








As for the 1/4 mile and autox, well it depends if we get a truck to bring it or we have to drive it. If we have to drive we won't beat too much on it, Montreal is a 6hours ride to WF so you need to be careful!
Lots more coming.
Castro


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Obviously the cold side of the turbo is not flipped to the right place yet.



please tell me you didnt say that. You mean the compressor hasnt been clocked yet. So is this set up going to cost far less than the hpa motorsports cost? I like the single large setup much better than the the duals.
good luck, it looks like its progressing nicely.


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_ You mean the compressor hasnt been clocked yet. 

Sorry to offend you!!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (CaStr0ne)*

i just thought it was funny you said that. Just bustin your balls a little.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_i just thought it was funny you said that. Just bustin your balls a little.

Ok you busted them just fine!


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

Bumpkin Pie...what is the latest on this project?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (peruski)*

Working hard new pictures soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

Exhaust system almost done.
2" wastegate discharge and 3" exhaust.
















ATP Catch Can, Polished!








Castro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

Osir Parts :









































BBS Red Center Caps:


















And a new engine shot.










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:41 AM 2-21-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

great progress


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (cincyTT)*

not to knock on you too hard, but what'd u run that canister over before making it into an exhaust system?


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (cincyTT)*

dude, this is going to be one of the sweetest TT's ever.all the parts you are getting, the motor, the forced induction,the wheels,the carbon fiber...I LOVE IT.amazing guys, keep up the good work.








just out of curiosity is this a customer car, or one of the guys in your shop?whoever it is they are a lucky SOB!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (Maverick1.8t)*

That project TT just looks insane!














I am predicting500+whp for that setup















Excellent work guys.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

From what I have seen,including the HPA TT's,and MTM dual motor cars,the crazy one from Japan,this TT IMO is one of the top 10 in the world.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_dude, this is going to be one of the sweetest TT's ever.all the parts you are getting, the motor, the forced induction,the wheels,the carbon fiber...I LOVE IT.amazing guys, keep up the good work.








just out of curiosity is this a customer car, or one of the guys in your shop?whoever it is they are a lucky SOB!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!!!
The car is owned by one of the 2 shop owners. The other owner has a S4 with GT25's, a kit we built. Here's a video: http://www.vagmotorsport.ca/vi...t.wmv
Castro


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

evoms was working on a kit like that.that s4 is nasty.good to see some sick ass audis holdin it down.keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_not to knock on you too hard, but what'd u run that canister over before making it into an exhaust system?

x2... I know it is rarely seen because of it's physical location...but wow that looks 'whore house' at best...
The rest is so nice it is a shame that it brings everything else down...sort of like a brown tooth in an otherwise beautiful smile...
Keep up the good work and the updates this thing should rip!


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_
x2... I know it is rarely seen because of it's physical location...but wow that looks 'whore house' at best...
The rest is so nice it is a shame that it brings everything else down...sort of like a brown tooth in an otherwise beautiful smile...
Keep up the good work and the updates this thing should rip!


how often people will see that part of the car ?
If it does the job as an exaust, who cares ? really
is not a show car is a performance car


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_

how often people will see that part of the car ?
If it does the job as an exaust, who cares ? really
is not a show car is a performance car

We've both seen it...


----------



## broogu (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (peruski)*

how is the fit on the PPI frontend? any major issues?
IM sent.
TIA


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (peruski)*

i saw the beast in person the muffler was off the car but the pipes were good looking


----------



## vwp1mp (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (FrozenSun)*

Looks good, cant wait for more updates


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (texboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texboy99* »_that's a pretty big hair dryer!









very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

wow wow wow. ummm yes sir how much for that bad boy. ill just sell my TT now and take a loan out against my SOUL! cuz its worth it


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

Goose BUMPS


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (hmontaq)*

First dyno results today: 511AWHP @ 14Psi.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_First dyno results today: 511AWHP @ 14Psi.























holy..
keep doin, keep goin! more boost! more parts!!!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

wow nice ... makes me want to rethink what I am doing. How is the drivetrain? lol


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (chaugner)*

The stage 4 spec clutch is wasted already, dual disc clutchmasters coming!!!!


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (FrozenSun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrozenSun* »_

how often people will see that part of the car ?
If it does the job as an exaust, who cares ? really
is not a show car is a performance car

Yeah, all the carbon fiber, body kit, and polished engine parts are performance oriented...
I'd hope the exh system was just a mock up and not the final product. If it is the final product, definitely doesn't mate up with all the other good looking work they've been doing.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Only one turbo???


----------



## marclemay010 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

i personnaly go to the shoop this friday a first dyno test are made 
511 HP AT 14 PSI engine is supose to be good for 30psi !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (marclemay010)*

Quick Video! 
http://www.vagmotorsport.ca/videos/R32GT4088R.wmv


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_Only one turbo???

But is a LARGE turbo. But really, it takes up far less space and requires far less work, plus one LARGE turbo is cooler! Gets more of that







effect!!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I need this....really bad..haha


----------



## pws15 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

May I buy the old rear valence off you? (honeycomb)
that car = sex by the way. I enjoy seeing projects like this from start to finish. Very interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (pws15)*

That thing is badasss.


----------



## Grinster24 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (peruski)*

You should post a write up on the swap and install...I'd love to see it...if there isn't one already?


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (Grinster24)*

Approximately how much does the DSG swap cost including the used R32 transmission?


_Modified by XM_Rocks at 2:22 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Approximately how much does the DSG swap cost including the used R32 transmission?

_Modified by XM_Rocks at 2:22 PM 4-23-2007_

Bump for an anwser.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (XM_Rocks)*

Now this my friends... is TechSexy


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (RonN)*

The new cookie!!!


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Approximately how much does the DSG swap cost including the used R32 transmission?

_Modified by XM_Rocks at 2:22 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (XM_Rocks)*

more than i bet your willing to pay. If you want dsg, go buy a used 3.2 or a brand new R32 (if they are out yet). I bet you can find a used 3.2 for less than a swap.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (cincyTT)*

i hope that turbo doesn't have a divided hotside with that manifold


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_i hope that turbo doesn't have a divided hotside with that manifold

Please dont post here. This should be the last place your beetle butt should go.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_more than i bet your willing to pay. If you want dsg, go buy a used 3.2 or a brand new R32 (if they are out yet). I bet you can find a used 3.2 for less than a swap.

I am asking how much it was to swap on the 6MT to a DSG car.








I had a DSG... I would never want another unless it was for my fiancee.
I want to row my own gears from here on out.
I was hoping to find out...
6MT Trans / Clutch / ECU cost $5,000
Install $1,500
Sale of DSG $3,000
Net $3,500


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (XM_Rocks)*

We didn't do the DSG to Manual Swaps, the car was an 1.8T.
Castro


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

So is it cheaper to find a 3.2L and mate it up to 1.8T Quattro car?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (XM_Rocks)*

You need a R32 tranny or 24v 4 motion from europe.
Castro


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

If you go into the R32 classifieds there is a full swap waiting to be had. The motor/ecu/tranny/harnesses all included...he will sell seperately but prefers to keep it together. 
$3000 for the tranny
$3500 for the motor and ecu/harnesses
or $6000 for everything
If you have all of the parts listed above is it *somewhat* plug and play to swap the motor? I know everything bolts up fine but as far as the ECU and harnesses go does it hook right up? Or is it a "Where's Waldo?" with wires?


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Please dont post here. This should be the last place your beetle butt should go.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_









yeah, you know!


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You need a R32 tranny or 24v 4 motion from europe.
Castro

i thought the only difference between the r32 manual and 1.8t quattro tranny was the bell housing?


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_
i thought the only difference between the r32 manual and 1.8t quattro tranny was the bell housing?

Yeah sorry that's what I meant. Bellhousing from a R or a 4motion 24v.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (CaStr0ne)*

I'm intrigued by the clutch as that is a project I'm working on. Custom flywheel? Steel or Aluminum? Or perhaps a machined down OEM dual mass flywheel?
Post or PM please.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (CaStr0ne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaStr0ne* »_
Yeah sorry that's what I meant. Bellhousing from a R or a 4motion 24v.

Is the bellhousing interchangable? Can you remove it and replace it with the one you need? or is it part of the casting of the tranny?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_
Is the bellhousing interchangable? Can you remove it and replace it with the one you need? or is it part of the casting of the tranny?

The bell housing is the engine side of the transmission case. With your TT 02m transmission, simply purchase the R32 (6cyl) case half and swap them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (yellowslc)*

























Body's done, engine is not in yet, this week it's going to roll....
Castro


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

oh man that looks so hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: a bit of constructive critisism ... mod the headlights PLS


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (chaugner)*

Wow, props that is one bad ass TT! Its White hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif....and yea fix the headlights


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (conman4287)*

nooooo stop convincing ppl to paint housings. he has a perfect combo of black and white. excellent as it is


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (ShockwaveCS)*

i meant just get rid of the orange, leave the headlights black, just no orange


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_i meant just get rid of the orange, leave the headlights black, just no orange









yeap thats what I meant ... but I am sure they are working on something already. Its so hard to say something negative about such a hot car. One day maybe I will drive a 500+awhp car like that one.
Any updates on tune? Video?


----------



## Boxy Squad (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (RonN)*

that looks sick


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (Boxy Squad)*

We have the OSiR smoked flasher for the headlights, don't worry








Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Farina Motorsports (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Quick Video! 
http://www.vagmotorsport.ca/videos/R32GT4088R.wmv
















This is amazing work guys. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have the OSiR smoked flasher for the headlights, don't worry








Thanks for the comments.

we want to see more faster ... come on, stop teasing us. Just close shop for a few months and get it all done !!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

very nice , very nice , welcome to the balck top club...


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

THAT IS FREAKING SIIIICK





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
we want to see more faster ... come on, stop teasing us. Just close shop for a few months and get it all done !!!

Haha you'll see a lot pretty soon!
Thanks for the comments!


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Quick Video! 
http://www.vagmotorsport.ca/videos/R32GT4088R.wmv

It nice to see a few people putting some large turbos on these motors. Hows the spool and what size turbine housing did you go with, the .85?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
It nice to see a few people putting some large turbos on these motors. Hows the spool and what size turbine housing did you go with, the .85?









It's a 0.95, it spool pretty fast, full boost right before 4000rpm. 
Castro


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Crazy. Great high quality build guys


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

How many miles did you put on the engine to break it in? ive got a 24v i need to break in...


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Quick Video! 
http://www.vagmotorsport.ca/videos/R32GT4088R.wmv

Wow my speedo looks like the hour hand of a clock compared to that thing


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Castro

looks bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

that's legit


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
looks bad ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 that thing is SEXY


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (Minibabe)*


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project ([email protected])*

hottest TT ive ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PTown Love (Jan 10, 2006)

any info on break in time? ive got 55 miles on mine...


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (PTown Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PTown Love* »_How many miles did you put on the engine to break it in? ive got a 24v i need to break in...

ill break it in for you, free of charge







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Audi TT 3.2l Turbo Project (conman4287)*

I hardly ever like white cars.
But that, sir...







DAMN!


----------

